# Anyone tried burning horse manure?



## watt20 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi ya. Due to the freezing cold weather caused by what, oh yes global WARMING ! (aye that would be right!) and the rising cost of heating oil I have been looking for a cheap and cheerful alternative fuel. Came across an article on Equine Compare about burning horse manure. All you need is a brickette maker which I have duly been out and bought and a supply of horse manure, which as I poo pick too wheel barrows of a day, I have more than enough of. Make the brick leave for a couple of weeks and you can apparently burn on an open fire or wood burner - and supposedly it has no smell. Sounds too good to be true - doesn't it? Wondering if anyone has tried/used this method and if you have any success/failure stories? Only thing concerning me is the other half came across a web site that said if the smoke came into the room that it could cause some lung disease in women and children - he never made a note of the website though. Anyone have any information about this at all? many thanks


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!

Well, I know of people who have burned manure piles to decrease fly populations (and it works pretty well). I've never heard of people using it to heat their home. Back in the old days, people living on the prarie burned Buffalo chips to heat their houses, so I think it would be safe, but those were buffalo chips, not horse chips. 

Sorry I wasn't too much help, but its an interesting idea!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I read something like that too while while back but about cow poop. With all these manure (and prices on firewood) it would be a beneficial idea! :lol:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

The people who live in hot, desert climates use camel and goat poop, don't see why horse poop wouldn't work. After all, all they eat is grass, hay... natural stuff really, nothing toxic or weird :wink:. You could try a bit, see how it goes?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've heard it REEKS, so make sure you're okay with not being on very good terms with your neighbors :lol:


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

watt20 said:


> Only thing concerning me is the other half came across a web site that said if the smoke came into the room that it could cause some lung disease in women and children


Which of course is not a good enough reason not to try it? Sheesh.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

:shock: oups, didn't read that part. :? Haha, ya if you do try it, just make sure you have some good ventilation in your house.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that caused some major epidemic to come about...Small pox or something. We're supposed to be vaccinated against it but still not healthy. 

The problem does not come from what they eat but what is in what they ate, and what is in them. Bacteria from a horse is okay for that horse to eat- it's its own bacteria. If we breathe in their bacteria, we can have SERIOUS medical issues. Do not do this.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

:shock: oOoh, good thing you knew this and said it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tymer said:


> The problem does not come from what they eat but what is in what they ate, and what is in them. Bacteria from a horse is okay for that horse to eat- it's its own bacteria. If we breathe in their bacteria, we can have SERIOUS medical issues. Do not do this.


How can you breath-in a bacteria from the stored manure? Or even if you burn something? I guess all of us breath them in on daily basis then...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Watt20!

I think this is the article you were referring to: Equine Compare: Save Money on Heating Bills ? Burn Horse Manure!

Apparently the Manchester Police (England) do it at the station. Police recycle horse dung for cash - Manchester Evening News

BTW, I would think that the high heat from the burning would kill any bacteria that may still be alive after it composts in brickette form.


----------



## Bethy (Aug 31, 2010)

People make paper out of horse poo....but heating a house, well I live in Cali and am from florida....I have no Idea how to do that, even with normal Gas.


----------

